# Is there water at Craggy Gardens visitor center?



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

My wife and I are visiting Asheville now and are planning to ride from Asheville to Mt. Mitchell in the morning. I have been as far as Craggy Gardens picnic area before but had to turn back due to road closure. I know there is water at the picnic area but am wondering if there is also water at the visitor center which would keep us from having to ride up the hill to the picnic area. I know its not far but we are already climbing enough already. Thanks for any information.


----------



## wildwood (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know, but I am riding with a few friends tomorrow from the French Broad to Mt Michell and beyond. You can bum some water from our sag if needed, its a black Excursion with
a bike rack on the rear. They will be waiting for us at various pullouts, or flag them down
if they pass you. I will tell them to keep a look out for you.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the offer. If I see you I might take you up on the offer. Hope you have a great ride today,the weather looks nice.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

This might be a bit late, but yes, these is water, and restrooms, at the craggy visitor center. Stop in for a break. It's a pretty neat little place, with a small souveneir shop and a rather unique building.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

cyclust said:


> This might be a bit late, but yes, these is water, and restrooms, at the craggy visitor center. Stop in for a break. It's a pretty neat little place, with a small souveneir shop and a rather unique building.



You are right, the craggy visitor center is a beautiful place. We had a great ride and the water at craggy came at just the right point during our ride to mt mitchell. The entire ride from Asheville to Mt. Mitchell was the most impressive scenery I have ever seen. I think it is even more beautiful than the section from Cherokee to Richland Balsam. The stretch from the parkway to the top of Mt Mitchell was not all that difficult. I was expecting it to be much harder from what I had heard. Thanks


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

tellico climber said:


> You are right, the craggy visitor center is a beautiful place. We had a great ride and the water at craggy came at just the right point during our ride to mt mitchell. The entire ride from Asheville to Mt. Mitchell was the most impressive scenery I have ever seen. I think it is even more beautiful than the section from Cherokee to Richland Balsam. The stretch from the parkway to the top of Mt Mitchell was not all that difficult. I was expecting it to be much harder from what I had heard. Thanks


It's just long on the Asheville side. Next time try riding up from Marion as per the Assault route. 

Also, try riding from Richland Balsam to Pisgah Inn sometime (or the loops off the BRP in that area). I think you'll find it just as nice as what you rode to Mitchell.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

BikeWNC said:


> It's just long on the Asheville side. Next time try riding up from Marion as per the Assault route.
> 
> Also, try riding from Richland Balsam to Pisgah Inn sometime (or the loops off the BRP in that area). I think you'll find it just as nice as what you rode to Mitchell.


Thanks, I will check into that when we go back in September. I am very disappointed that the Tour de Tuck is not going to happen this year. It had become my favorite event. Have you heard if it will ever be back again?


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

tellico climber said:


> Thanks, I will check into that when we go back in September. I am very disappointed that the Tour de Tuck is not going to happen this year. It had become my favorite event. Have you heard if it will ever be back again?


It's sort of in limbo right now. The people that organized it lost some help this year and they waffled too long to be able to secure the permits needed for the BRP. This being the 75th year of the BRP the permits are in short supply. 

There is another ride, the Blue Ridge Breakaway that will happen in August starting near Waynesville. It will climb NC 215 (awesome climb) then follow the BRP from there over Richland Balsam and Waterrock Knob to Soco Gap where it will descend back to the finish. Total mileage is 105. Check it out.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

BikeWNC said:


> It's sort of in limbo right now. The people that organized it lost some help this year and they waffled too long to be able to secure the permits needed for the BRP. This being the 75th year of the BRP the permits are in short supply.
> 
> There is another ride, the Blue Ridge Breakaway that will happen in August starting near Waynesville. It will climb NC 215 (awesome climb) then follow the BRP from there over Richland Balsam and Waterrock Knob to Soco Gap where it will descend back to the finish. Total mileage is 105. Check it out.



Thanks for the information. I might do this ride, I am off from work that weekend. The route looks good with the only concern being hwy 19 down from soco. The traffic on that road concerns me a little.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

tellico climber said:


> Thanks for the information. I might do this ride, I am off from work that weekend. The route looks good with the only concern being hwy 19 down from soco. The traffic on that road concerns me a little.


Yes, Hwy 19 can be a problem, not so much descending from Soco but once you hit the flat in Maggie Valley. I wish the ride didn't have the spur to Lake Junaluska at the end of the day but I realize it has the space to host the event. 

Maggie does get somewhat more quiet at that time in August because school has either started or will start the next week. So that limits some of the traffic a bit.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

BikeWNC said:


> It's just long on the Asheville side. Next time try riding up from Marion as per the Assault route.
> 
> Also, try riding from *Richland Balsam to Pisgah Inn* sometime (or the loops off the BRP in that area). I think you'll find it just as nice as what you rode to Mitchell.


Yeah, that's a great ride. You were the one that got me riding in that area.

Last fall I did most of this Pinnacle Ridge to the Pisgah Inn, 30 miles each way. It's great, with views off to the north and the south, and a mix of climbing and descending. Picasa photos here-click the slideshow button.
mapmyride route (I was running late and actually started at the 4 mile mark at Doubletop Mountain overlook)

Then, this year I did a Craggy Gardens to Mt Mitchell, then continue downhill to the Mt Mitchell overlook and back to Craggy Gardens. It's about 4200 feet in 38 miles.
The route


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

rm -rf said:


> Yeah, that's a great ride. You were the one that got me riding in that area.
> 
> Last fall I did most of this Pinnacle Ridge to the Pisgah Inn, 30 miles each way. It's great, with views off to the north and the south, and a mix of climbing and descending. Picasa photos here-click the slideshow button.
> mapmyride route (I was running late and actually started at the 4 mile mark at Doubletop Mountain overlook)
> ...


You should let me know when you come down this way. I'll join you on a ride.


----------

